

Apple style span is gone - tambourine_man
http://www.webkit.org/blog/1737/apple-style-span-is-gone/

======
Udo

      We also use an Apple-style-span to wrap the copied 
      contents to preserve the style of the copied content. 
    

And in here lies the problem with the entire approach, you might even call it
a misguided copy&paste philosophy. Not only does this produce a lot of clunky
code that often still doesn't come out quite right, it butchers the document
you are pasting into. It causes problems that are impossible to solve for
users who don't know how to edit HTML source.

For example, if I copy a title header and some body text from a website into a
CMS editor window, chances are I want them to appear as a title and text
element that is in sync with my site's CSS. Instead, the browser tries to
preserve the original style (a task at which is usually fails too). This
forces users to paste that text into a plain text editor first in order to
strip all formatting, and then they painfully transfer the plaintext back into
the HTML editor and reformat it.

This workflow is broken and it's so easy to fix: just throw away all the
"integration" code that gets triggered on paste. Everything would just
magically work after that. So throwing out the Apple wrapper is definitely a
step in the right direction.

------
josscrowcroft
Finally! This is a really great write-up, had no idea it would be such a big
issue to solve.

